# Interesting little video



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

This was in the Newsfeeds and I think many people have this blocked. It is worth eight minutes of your time.

The Pros and Cons of Living on a Sailboat in the Caribbean
The Atlantic
David Welsford doesn't pay rent or have a full time job. Instead, he lives on a 50-year-old wooden boat. A few years ago, he gave up the luxuries of land for life alone in the sea. "For me, what's more important than having a big house is having a ...

http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/374880/living-alone-on-a-sailboat/


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

My favorite magazine, but the link is not opening for me.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Link is fixed (I hope, works for me)


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I found it here , very nice.

The Atlantic ? News and analysis on politics, business, culture, technology, national, international, and life ? TheAtlantic.com


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Makes me wanna shed my corporate chains...

The Pros and Cons of Living on a Sailboat in the Caribbean - The Atlantic


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

Really enjoyed that , thanks .


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Great vid and I noticed no refrigeration on the boat makes me want to get underway today


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Makes me tingle just watching it. I'm older (and divorced), so it would be easier to not worry about an s/o when my kids are gone...just do it.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nice, keeps dreams alive.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Very much enjoyed the video, thank you for sharing it. Just what I want to do as well so its inspirational.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Great video, I enjoyed it very much. It was like a much more elegant (and successful) version of my wooden boat voyages without refrigeration and on a shoestring. Pointing the camera into the sun for effect started to make me wish I was wearing sunglasses, but generally the artistic style of the photography was good.

The OTHER (caution, thread drift approaching!) reason why I like the video so much, is that he is wearing a foam PFD with a built in harness!! I've been looking all over for these, and so far, the only I found (another sailnet member found it for me) was this one by Baltic which looks just fine, but is only avalible in Europe for a steep price and high shipping.

The lifejacket he is wearing in the video, which has a harness, handwarmer pockets, cargo pockets, and a stretchy radio/water-bottle pocket looks really well designed. I may just have to order one. It's the Salus Costal vest.










MedSailor


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I wonder if you went overboard with that vest if you might just go down and out of the vest while the vest stayed on the surface. With the big arm holes there is not much to keep it on the body.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

No house, no white picket fence, no love of his life and lastly no children. That's a hell of a trade off when you're his age. 

However, for us older guys this looks pretty good to me!!


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

TropicCat said:


> No house, no white picket fence, no love of his life and lastly no children. That's a hell of a trade off when you're his age.
> 
> However, for us older guys this looks pretty good to me!!


Yes and no TropicCat. 
Sometimes one works on and waits and hopes for the house, the white picked fence, the love, the children, but nothing happens and life just flies by. There are never assurances. 
At least he is wise and knows what he wants and goes for it regardless what is expected of him by the society.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great video! It shows what goid camera work and professional editing can do. Makes it a pleasure to watch.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

killarney_sailor said:


> I wonder if you went overboard with that vest if you might just go down and out of the vest while the vest stayed on the surface. With the big arm holes there is not much to keep it on the body.


I think the leg straps would be essential. I wonder what they mean by optional. Optional to wear them or an option that may or may not be on the vest.

On the other hand the "arn holes" of any inflatable/harness combo arw HUGE by comparison and none of them have leg straps.

One thing I didn't like on closer inspection was the lack of shoulder straps. A good harness has a shoulder component. I would fear that in a a big fall the "round the chest only" strap could pull free of the weak nylon of the rest of the vest. For 99.9% of falls thoufh it shouldn't be an issue.

Medsailor


----------



## mawm (Jan 19, 2007)

That looks like a Herreshoff 28. Nice little ketch. I have a GRP H28 sloop made by Compass Yachts in New Zealand. Several have circumnavigated. I just wish I had the b*lls to pack up and leave.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Last video I watched on here was Hold Fast.......ewwwwwwwww Creepy too This was clearly the other end of the spectrum . Thanks for posting it .


----------



## waaarghh (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice video. I'm envious.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Good video, beautifully filmed and cut. Nice shots of St Lucia. Also, a relatively balanced story on the plus and minus of the lifestyle - the go now, young, and minimalist. 

Well maybe it did leave out some imperfect weather, broken machinery, and slipped anchors, but it also didn't imply it's like the scene from Mutiny on the Bounty when they all come rowing out in Tahiti welcoming the sailors.

Well worth watching.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice video and an interesting story. You wonder how many people in their forties and fifties, getting more and more stressed out in their jobs, wish they could find a way to get off the gerbil wheel to live a life like this, at least for a while.

If I could go back in time, the one thing I would do for sure, would be to do something like this when I was young, with basically no responsibilities, and no worries.

My first cruise, in 1987, just two weeks to the Bahamas with some friends, made me want the lifestyle. Sadly, at 29, I was already working with a house, car, and student loan payments, and locked into the A-1 scenario lifestyle.

Plenty of time later for this guy to enter the grind of the rat race if that is what he wants. But, he seems to be enjoying the hell out of life. Not everybody can say the same. I know millionaires that don't seem half as happy as this guy.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Group9 said:


> Nice video and an interesting story. You wonder how many people in their forties and fifties, getting more and more stressed out in their jobs, wish they could find a way to get off the gerbil wheel to live a life like this, at least for a while.
> 
> If I could go back in time, the one thing I would do for sure, would be to do something like this when I was young, with basically no responsibilities, and no worries.
> 
> ...


Its actually interesting to me to hear and understand why people decide to do this. What were the reasons, what drove them to do it. There are some pretty insightful answers and messages there from all sort of angles. 
So many do it part time, sailing on weekends, etc, thats a hobby, I also intend to do it, but actually still working on the boat for a while, so its really not the same thing as this guy is doing it. I would still have a safety net, ie, I play it safe. 
But to actually totally drop everything, and have your whole world on a boat with no fixed monthly income, and of course without the usual stresses that come with it, I don't know, it must be an incredible thing. It takes courage and a unique mindset to do this and I am sure its really hard sometimes.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice video. That will be me in about 4 years...only about 30 years older and on a bigger boat with refrigeration and a shower!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

paikea said:


> It takes courage and a unique mindset to do this and I am sure its really hard sometimes.


A most unique mindset.
And hard? Can't get a girlfriend and ostracized by part of the community? Yes thats bloody hard!

The videos excellence touches on those two points: "If people think I am a dirt-bag..." and lack of relationships is a delightful, tender way intermixed with beautiful 'enviable' lifestyle shots. But remember those 'enviable' moments, like thee scrubbing of the frying pan over the side ain't so enviable in real life. Or having worked hard all our lives to be able to, in retirement, cast off the lines only to be thought of as 'dirt bags'.

Good on him and lets hope his cruise goes well and he utterly enjoys it... but lets not take this video as a "What to Expect" 101 because its not, the video is a glorious piece of art depicting a unique person, thats all.

Mark


----------



## Dpip4x4 (Mar 29, 2014)

one of my all time favs!!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I missed this in Aug, very nice vid. Almost too nice for a guy that seems to be living as frugally as indicated. Nevertheless, it's a great forum escape.

I do think about how I would feel if my kids chose that lifestyle. A part of me would be very supportive of them pursuing a dream, being self sufficient, learning something outside the ordinary. 

Perhaps my biggest concern would be for catastrophic medical care/insurance, which I assume none of the kids we see in these vids has. The odds are in their favor, but it's life and death, if they come up with the short straw. I had a niece die of ovarian cancer at 26 yrs old. It can happen.

Assuming they got off the train in time to begin to save for a retirement, then doing this young works. I know plenty of people work and stay ashore, but I'm thinking of these kids that just work odd job on their cruise to pay for food and diesel. Sooner or later, everyone will move back ashore, unless you die young. 

Well done vid.


----------



## Zdanowicz (Oct 2, 2014)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> I missed this in Aug, very nice vid. Almost too nice for a guy that seems to be living as frugally as indicated. Nevertheless, it's a great forum escape.
> 
> I do think about how I would feel if my kids chose that lifestyle. A part of me would be very supportive of them pursuing a dream, being self sufficient, learning something outside the ordinary.
> 
> ...


Agreed,I always dreamed of retiring early and was able to at the age of 48.I did it responsibly by working 2 jobs,saving my money and building up rental income.8 years later I can tell you it's not the picnic everyone thinks it is.Do I get bored ?YES.Especially in the winter.Do I want to go back to a job ? Absolutely not.It's a Catch 22,you enjoy the freedom,but filling 24 hours a day isn't always easy.Last winter was very harsh,it almost drove me crazy.I think it's the old grass looking greener on the other side effect and these days the stresses on people are much greater so it's easier to see greener grass.I've been lucky to see both sides and I'm glad I did.I think this young man is doing a good thing if he gets this out of his system and once he goes to a normal life he'll look back fondly,maybe unrealistically,on these days.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I need to help him with his fish fillet skills  

Great video, love his boat


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Rapp said:


> Agreed,I always dreamed of retiring early and was able to at the age of 48.I did it responsibly by working 2 jobs,saving my money and building up rental income.8 years later I can tell you it's not the picnic everyone thinks it is.Do I get bored ?YES.Especially in the winter.Do I want to go back to a job ? Absolutely not.It's a Catch 22,you enjoy the freedom,but filling 24 hours a day isn't always easy.Last winter was very harsh,it almost drove me crazy.I think it's the old grass looking greener on the other side effect and these days the stresses on people are much greater so it's easier to see greener grass.I've been lucky to see both sides and I'm glad I did.I think this young man is doing a good thing if he gets this out of his system and once he goes to a normal life he'll look back fondly,maybe unrealistically,on these days.


I hope to have your problems soon.  I have 2 young kids, 2 jobs, and one of them is a business I am an owner of and am growing. I have NO trouble filling 24hrs.

How about volunteering? Low/no stress and you can get out and "work" as much or as little as you want. I also find that other folks who are volunteering tend to be in much better moods than co-workers are.

MedSailor


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> I hope to have your problems soon.  I have 2 young kids, 2 jobs, and one of them is a business I am an owner of and am growing. I have NO trouble filling 24hrs.
> 
> How about volunteering? Low/no stress and you can get out and "work" as much or as little as you want. I also find that other folks who are volunteering tend to be in much better moods than co-workers are.
> 
> MedSailor


I hope you make it,you sound like the type that will do well with it.I get bored in the winter,summer is a piece of cake,I crab a few days a week and never tire of being on what I consider one of the most beautiful rivers in Md ,the Wye.I also have a summer home in Rehoboth beach so I'm doing water related things there.I will be volunteering shortly,I just want to be picky where I do.Some of them want you to commit to a schedule,and I don't want to do that.Two winters ago I built a boat,and would love to build more,but with 3 already it's too much.I'm trying to come up with a business that I can do leisurely and just part time,and I may have found it.With this new found interest in sailing I'm looking to crew and possibly join a club that should help.Best of luck to you in your ventures.I was lucky,I married a Career woman who actually told me to stop working,so she provides benefits and additional income,I hope you're in the same boat.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Rapp said:


> Agreed,I always dreamed of retiring early and was able to at the age of 48.I did it responsibly by working 2 jobs,saving my money and building up rental income.8 years later I can tell you it's not the picnic everyone thinks it is.Do I get bored ?YES.Especially in the winter.Do I want to go back to a job ? Absolutely not.It's a Catch 22,you enjoy the freedom,but filling 24 hours a day isn't always easy.Last winter was very harsh,it almost drove me crazy.I think it's the old grass looking greener on the other side effect and these days the stresses on people are much greater so it's easier to see greener grass.I've been lucky to see both sides and I'm glad I did.I think this young man is doing a good thing if he gets this out of his system and once he goes to a normal life he'll look back fondly,maybe unrealistically,on these days.


I am gradually, slowly but steadily, preparing for a liveaboard situation. I try to learn about and tackle every angle of what it means to liveaboard from a realistic point of view and not with the "living the dream" approach. 
Learning sailing now, ie, getting different certifications in as harsh conditions as possible to the point that later on I want a sunny calm day to be translated into my brain's wiring as the paradise on top of the paradise. I also want to be sure I am up for all these "for better and for worse". 
I equally pondered about what it would mean later on to be retired early, having a lot of time on my hands, but I cant imagine not being able to fill in the days. I have too many interests and loves and projects to the point that I feel I need several lives to fit them all in. 
And not to mention a boat opens many more horizons.

This is a quick a silly video of my last sail few weekends back, the strongest winds I ever experienced so far, just Force 8, pretty rocky also going against the tides, and I was very happy to say I didn't get scared or start to doubt my future plans. It was bloody cold, pouring rain at times along with the occasional full body ice cold shower from a rebellious wave that would somehow still make its way down my neck, and I just literally loved it.

I will try to fit into my life as experiences the worse or the negative aspects that a liveaboard and circumnavigating situation bring on and test myself how far can I really take this. I know it wouldn't always be pink and rosey, but I am curious to see how far can I take this.

(Ok, never attached a video in here before, I have no idea if this will work or not).

[URL="


----------



## Holdfast321 (Oct 1, 2014)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

Personally I take issue with the Video.Number one it appears to be professionally made and had ads.Number two it shows all pros and no cons which I feel in unrealistic.To me it seems a lonely life,you don't just meet people in strange towns and start playing Checkers.I'm not trying to be a bummer,it just seems to me that this was unrealistic and possibly a for profit video that wrongly portrays life on a boat.You're walking away from family friends income heat Ac and cooked meat,nothing to do lightly


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Rapp said:


> Personally I take issue with the Video.Number one it appears to be professionally made and had ads.Number two it shows all pros and no cons which I feel in unrealistic.To me it seems a lonely life,you don't just meet people in strange towns and start playing Checkers.I'm not trying to be a bummer,it just seems to me that this was unrealistic and possibly a for profit video that wrongly portrays life on a boat.You're walking away from family friends income heat Ac and cooked meat,nothing to do lightly


I like your opinion on this subject. To play devil's advocate for a moment though, this video represents "the dream" which can be a useful self-narrarive when things are getting sucky.

There must be a balance. I lived aboard 10 years and when I was walking down the 500ft dock in the winter rain to shower, scenes like these were helping me tell myself that it was all worthwhile.

Social media is all about showing the best of everything, much like 1950s TV. That runs the risk of masking the truth with consequence to society, but on the other hand it's also a nice change from the constant negative narrative of the news.

I like the video. But I also really understand your point.

MedSailor


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> I like your opinion on this subject. To play devil's advocate for a moment though, this video represents "the dream" which can be a useful self-narrarive when things are getting sucky.
> 
> There must be a balance. I lived aboard 10 years and when I was walking down the 500ft dock in the winter rain to shower, scenes like these were helping me tell myself that it was all worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I agree and didn't want to be too negative,I just didn't want any stressed out people packing it all in without seeing both sides realistically.I think with modern pressures on people today many are ready to pack it all in,but what I feel is needed is just getting realistic in lifestyles and needs ie smaller houses,cheaper cars less stress,more boating and other recreational activities


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoyed the video nicely edited and looks like the perfect lifestyle that works for this fellow. Though when you have been sailing long enough you will have those "this kind of sucks" days along with those "pinch me" moments. The video had the emphasis on the good days. Still, it is a good example on the minimalist approach to life and on board living. Watching this I was also reminded of one of the golden rules of financial planning i.e. "Never be responsible for anything that eats" Which this fellow seems to be following. No girlfriend, no crew, no pets which also helps him live a simple less complicated life on board. Some people (myself included) can embrace the solitude others may need more companionship. Happily, there are many ways to go through life and on board living depending on ones needs. His is just one of them.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

What I've found interesting is that last year I was in the process of buying a class b RV and discovered a whole group of people living in them.They call it boondocking,the class b isn't much bigger than a conversion van so it can be parked on the street legally.A lot of them posted videos on youtube and while it isn't the life for me I can understand people doing it,Now with the amount of people looking into or living on boats added I'm wondering if there is a small but growing move to downsize and live more simplistically in these stressful times and if there are other ways people are trying to live.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

There are many angles here, there is downright adventure for some, world and self exploration for others, freedom and independence for others, retired couples that ponder the idea of sitting in front of a TV watching soap operas all day long till their day comes or starting a new exciting chapter in their lives on a liveaboard and cruising situation, families with children realizing they have less and less control over educating their children the way they want to considering the world today, other people that simply want to detach themselves from a world they feel they no longer fit in, other people simply put growing up and realizing they are never going to take to their grave the bigger car, the bigger house , the 100 pair of shoes, the massive TV full of daily nonsense, the endless useless gadgets that just gets them more detached from themselves than ever, other people simply feeling the need to unclutter and simplify so that they can see the forest for the trees again (aka life itself), or simply put more practical reasons like lack of finances for other families where a liveaboard (less cruising though) is more feasible, and the list can go on ... . 
Maybe there is a movement indeed in the sense that what all these people have in common is the instinct that they need to change something, that the world today erases that sixth natural sense we are all born with to be part of nature, to have a say in our lives. We are like the lion at the zoo, except that we are living in virtual man made or self made cages. 

I wouldn't think its an easier life to have a boat, maintain a boat and live on a boat, it comes to advantages and disadvantages like anything else in life, be that on land, or on the water. And the lists of advantages and disadvantages are different from person to person. Something that might be a disadvantage for you might be an advantage for me and viceversa.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Rapp said:


> Personally I take issue with the Video.Number one it appears to be professionally made and had ads.
> Number two it shows all pros and no cons which I feel in unrealistic.
> To me it seems a lonely life,


(I added some spaces to improve your literacy)

You are spot on that its professionally made.

The team behind this are a bunch of up and coming, young-but-not-that-young filmmakers.

Kevin A Fraser has more than 25 pro credits as cinematographer and director, as does his co-producer, his editor and writer... in fact everyone one the film has about 25 credits. Lol

On the first view It looks like a professionally done shoot. But I didnt realise till I saw it again, today, just how professional it is. Using tripods on boats to hold a camera is difficult, but not only does this film, but it also uses special equipment to stabilise the camera.

Ok, so whats my point?
Professional filmmakers just made Hugh Jackman a nasty Blackbeard; they can make you laugh, cry, or scream in terror at their behest. This is a really nice bit of vision, really nicely edited and it pulls the emotional cords and chords its meant to. However its not reality. Its a bit of Hollywood with some straight out of central casting filmmakers cliches. So its best to look at it like that 

By the way, there is one fantastic plot hole... And someone here even touched on it... T37Chef mentions it... "I need to help him with his fish fillet skills." .... If anyone has filleted more than 10 fish they do it better than in the film. What? This man cruising without money doesn't even catch his own fish? Has to BUY one from the market? Lol.

Its a lovely video to email to folks back home so they think its how you live... They might even send a few dollars as a Christmas present. :laugher


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> (I added some spaces to improve your literacy)
> 
> You are spot on that its professionally made.
> 
> ...


You articulated much better than I the message I was trying to get out.I would also like to add that health issues can and do happen.I was one of the healthiest people you ever met 30 years of work not one sick day.I went years without seeing a Dr.At the age of 53 straight lines became wavy when I looked at them.I was diagnosed with Wet Macular Degeneration.I need medicine injected into my eyes to avoid swift blindness,it's 2000 per shot,I've been given 2 shots in one day.No insurance = no eyesight.It's just some thing
else to consider before chucking at all.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Rapp said:


> What I've found interesting is that last year I was in the process of buying a class b RV and discovered a whole group of people living in them.They call it boondocking,the class b isn't much bigger than a conversion van so it can be parked on the street legally.A lot of them posted videos on youtube and while it isn't the life for me I can understand people doing it,Now with the amount of people looking into or living on boats added I'm wondering if there is a small but growing move to downsize and live more simplistically in these stressful times and if there are other ways people are trying to live.


There is also a "Little House" movement going on at least here in the states. Where people build small semi portable 200 or so square foot houses to live in. A friend from high school is wanting to get one. I told her if you really want to get serious to compact your life get a 30 foot sailboat instead.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Rapp said:


> You articulated much better than I the message I was trying to get out.I would also like to add that health issues can and do happen.I was one of the healthiest people you ever met 30 years of work not one sick day.I went years without seeing a Dr.At the age of 53 straight lines became wavy when I looked at them.I was diagnosed with Wet Macular Degeneration.I need medicine injected into my eyes to avoid swift blindness,it's 2000 per shot,I've been given 2 shots in one day.No insurance = no eyesight.It's just some thing
> else to consider before chucking at all.


Those injections are nothing to sneeze at dad has same thing rapp pm me I have info you may be able to use


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Courageous. Inspirational. Romantic, and a beautiful example of a man living his dream. But only if it happens on a sailboat.

Live like that on dry land and you're just a slacker.


----------



## RunningRabbit (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm glad Mark pointed out it was professionally made by an experienced, up-and-coming filmmaker. I don't know why anyone watching it would think it was anything other than what it is: a short documentary about a guy on a sailboat. But you can't win for losing on these forums. If it's a well-made film up for some awards (as that one is), then it's clearly not a gritty selfie vid on a GoPro and gosh, how fake! If it is a gritty, unedited, crazed selfie video on a GoPro or iThingy, then everyone would be criticizing the camera angles and lack of editing. (Sigh). He's lucky that he's got cool filmmaker friends, but that doesn't make what he's doing any more or any less "cool," "enviable," or "noteworthy."

Don't cry a river about how lonely he is. He's got a chiseled bod, a great smile, and if you read his blog twentyeightfeet, a dreadlocked hippy girlfriend. I'm just hoping he's got a doppelganger out there who I can run into and buddy boat with, because I need a guy with his age, looks, and attitude, and I don't plan to settle for less.


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Great video, enjoyed it very much thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

RunningRabbit said:


> I'm glad Mark pointed out it was professionally made by an experienced, up-and-coming filmmaker. I don't know why anyone watching it would think it was anything other than what it is: a short documentary about a guy on a sailboat. But you can't win for losing on these forums. If it's a well-made film up for some awards (as that one is), then it's clearly not a gritty selfie vid on a GoPro and gosh, how fake! If it is a gritty, unedited, crazed selfie video on a GoPro or iThingy, then everyone would be criticizing the camera angles and lack of editing. (Sigh). He's lucky that he's got cool filmmaker friends, but that doesn't make what he's doing any more or any less "cool," "enviable," or "noteworthy."
> 
> Don't cry a river about how lonely he is. He's got a chiseled bod, a great smile, and if you read his blog twentyeightfeet, a dreadlocked hippy girlfriend. I'm just hoping he's got a doppelganger out there who I can run into and buddy boat with, because I need a guy with his age, looks, and attitude, and I don't plan to settle for less.


I made the point it was unrealistic if it was supposed to show the pros and CONS of living aboard,I saw a lot of pros and no cons,like maybe a breakdown or engine fail.I have nothing against him,I was just pointing out I felt it was deceptive as a video on a certain lifestyle.I'm glad he's not lonely and good luck finding someone just like him.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RunningRabbit said:


> He's got a chiseled bod, a great smile, and if you read his blog twentyeightfeet, a dreadlocked hippy girlfriend. I'm just hoping he's got a doppelganger out there who I can run into and buddy boat with, because I need a guy with his age, looks, and attitude, and I don't plan to settle for less.


Lets buddy boat together and while you look for him I'll keep lookiing for a hot bodded, lipstick sailor girl whose floating in cash and a great sense of restaurant.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Darn it Mark! Only 1 out of 4, I have the cash, but I am not doing lipstick, the hot body, well, no matter what I say there I incriminate myself, and the restaurant? I am 98 % vegan. 
And there goes my knight on the white sailboat! Oh well.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

So what were the cons?



killarney_sailor said:


> This was in the Newsfeeds and I think many people have this blocked. It is worth eight minutes of your time.
> 
> The Pros and Cons of Living on a Sailboat in the Caribbean
> The Atlantic
> ...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

jzk said:


> So what were the cons?


There are none! Don't you know in the Caribbean heads never break or clog. Refrigeration and engines always work and if they do break parts are always available in the local hardware store no need to have them shipped in. It's always a paradise don'tcha know.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

So then, what are the cons



mbianka said:


> There are none! Don't you know in the Caribbean heads never break or clog. Refrigeration and engines always work and if they do break parts are always available in the local hardware store no need to have them shipped in. It's always a paradise don'tcha know.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mbianka said:


> There are none! Don't you know in the Caribbean heads never break or clog. Refrigeration and engines always work and if they do break parts are always available in the local hardware store no need to have them shipped in. It's always a paradise don'tcha know.


Purrfect.


----------



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

That looks great but a young man could miss out being a Dad and that would be a shame.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

David Welsford (the skipper in this vid) has uploaded quite a few videos of his journey on youtube. Many of them paint a much more realistic picture of his cruising life. Seems to be a down to Earth fellow giving it a go and learning lots along the way.

Have to give kudos to him and the others on this forum that have taken control of their lives and are now steering their own course.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

scubadoo said:


> David Welsford (the skipper in this vid) has uploaded quite a few videos of his journey on youtube. Many of them paint a much more realistic picture of his cruising life. Seems to be a down to Earth fellow giving it a go and learning lots along the way.
> 
> Have to give kudos to him and the others on this forum that have taken control of their lives and are now steering their own course.


How much control do you have if you're up against nature every day ?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Rapp said:


> How much control do you have if you're up against nature every day ?


Seems to me he's _IMMERSING_ himself in his surroundings, rather than battling them...

Hell, if he was truly going "up _AGAINST_ Nature" every day, seems to me he'd at least have a full cockpit enclosure on that thing, no?

)


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a lovely video to email to folks back home so they think its how you live... They might even send a few dollars as a Christmas present. :laugher


Every time I send the link to this video to someone I get a link back to 'all is lost".

I tell everyone reality is somewhere in between........

goat


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't know as I'm a newbie at this. Still, other than periods when family/friends are with me been living alone for stretches in the Caribbean. 
Note
Unless you get far away from the islands and reefs eating fish you catch is just a way to get very sick. Cuban yo yos on north side passagings is fine but otherwise fish is not in your diet.
Most good snorkeling places don't allow anchoring. Moorings are commonly day use only in the really good places. No anchoring in most of the parks.
Food is really expensive and there is nothing budget about Budget Marine. Unless you have a support team in the states or Europe the pragmatics of part supplies is no easy thing.
Showering and occasional use of the A.C. is not over rated. Dramatically improves your disposition and sex life. Refrigation means your not living in the dark ages.
It seems there are three groups
Folks who can just write checks- A.C. Is on 24/7, never anchor, have yacht management so back and forth enough to not be true live a boards.
Folks who have yacht management for the holidays and the like, boats with the basic comforts- frig/freezer, maybe A.C, do 50-90% of their own boat work, have Internet and other pleasures (tv,stereo etc.)
Folks living the same as folks in the 1800s. 
Seems folks in the middle do the most actual,sailing and cruising. The mechanics of life and boat maintenance subsume most of barebones folks time and other then for some the check writers could be in their duplexes watching a movie for all the interaction they have with the environment .

All significant work tends to get done before 11a. After that you're to hot. Your schedule is like when you were 6. Up with the sun asleep by 8:30. Surprisingly it's very like I imagine it was living in a frontier town. You quickly meet other cruisers and you help each other and look out for each other any way you can. Kind of like watching out for the Indians and doing barn raisings.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

Outbound,that sounds like as honest an assessment as we're gonna find.I guess it's just like life on land,you're as comfy as your budget allows.Which category do you fall in and are you content with it and planning to keep doing it ?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I've gone through several cycles of dirt poor and stinking rich in my life. I understand the joys in life are given by God not bought but money makes can make you comfy not happy.
At first thought I was a check writer but now realize I'm in the middle group. This middle group would be the 1 to5%ers back home.
Simple things are difficult and require much thought when you are by yourself. Things like dropping the genny to get at the turnbuckle under the furling drum so you can tune the rig. Working on the top of the stick. Getting the engine on of off the dinghy to put it on the push pulpit.
The absence of a car always at your disposal creates its own set of headaches.
You have upper middle class highly educated people dependent on a population whose main source of income is tourism. Beyond issues of theft causing concern the role reversal is problematic for some on both sides of the equation. 
Still I like the blunt reality of this life. 
And 
Something's broke you fix it.
Something's needs work you do it.
Some thing is drop dead gorgeous you ooo and aaaa.
Some one offers knowledge or friendship you try your best to reciprocate.

Sun comes up you wake up. Sun goes down. It's time wind the day down.
And I like it enough to see myself doing this for years to come.
Next projects are learning Spanish and French


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> A most unique mindset.
> And hard? Can't get a girlfriend and ostracized by part of the community? Yes thats bloody hard!
> 
> The videos excellence touches on those two points: "If people think I am a dirt-bag..." and lack of relationships is a delightful, tender way intermixed with beautiful 'enviable' lifestyle shots. But remember those 'enviable' moments, like thee scrubbing of the frying pan over the side ain't so enviable in real life. Or having worked hard all our lives to be able to, in retirement, cast off the lines only to be thought of as 'dirt bags'.
> ...


two things i think you are missing:

1) i don't get the impression that he gives two hoots if some people look down at his life choice....anymore than i would. that kind of thing is only an issue if you judge yourself by the judgements of others. i am sure he meets plenty of people that don't think he is a terrible person. i noticed he was socializing with locals in the video.

2) he didn't say he couldn't find a girlfriend. what he said was that he was afraid that, if he did, she wouldn't like the lifestyle and try to drag him back ashore. in other words, he chooses not to get a girlfriend, at this point in life. there are women that love living aboard. one of them posts videos on youtube.

this guy just needs to find one of those women. but, is that really different than any lifestyle you live? if you are a biker, you find women who like motorcycles and motorcycle events. if you are any kind of sailor or boater you find a woman that also enjoys that.

the guy who does the pirate lifestyle videos on youtube used to be a successful business guy with a big house, nice cars, a motorcycle, and even his own small plane. he was married and his wife was used to that 'successful' lifestyle. he gave it all up and they moved onto a sailboat. last i watched his videos, they'd been doing it for 10 years. he didn't have to give up female companionship to follow his dream lifestyle.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Rapp said:


> What I've found interesting is that last year I was in the process of buying a class b RV and discovered a whole group of people living in them.They call it boondocking,the class b isn't much bigger than a conversion van so it can be parked on the street legally.A lot of them posted videos on youtube and while it isn't the life for me I can understand people doing it,Now with the amount of people looking into or living on boats added I'm wondering if there is a small but growing move to downsize and live more simplistically in these stressful times and if there are other ways people are trying to live.


yes. there does seem to be one. if you go searching youtube for live aboard stuff you tend to see other related stuff. tiny houses. peole building actual small adobe houses. go to netflix and watch "tiny".

we have all been trained to be good little consumers. you just can't live without the biggest suv, the biggest house, a wall size tv, and two harleys in the garage. but, in our failing economy, many people are finding that they can't live with those things and that trying to do so is making them miserable. they are finding that living without them is easier and happier.

that's the course i have plotted and am working towards. material good don't make you hapy and not all hardships make you unhappy. most of the hardships presented to people in our modern world are enduring hardships that are becoming insurmountable. on the other hand, hardships you can face and, with a bit of work, overcome, leave a person with a sense of accomplishment that let's you sleep at night. better than sleepless nights worrying about problems you have no idea how to solve.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

reading over everyone's comments, i get the feeling people didn't really hear what he said because of how he said it. he did talk about cons. he spoke of heavy weather, no baths or showers, no fridge, and only having two days of ice (if he chose to sail to austrailia). he said that every day he is faced with challenges.

i think the reason it sounds as if he didn't speak of cons is that he didn't speak with the down trodden bitterness most people, who live the land bound life we are 'supposed' to live in the modern world, have when speaking about the negatives in their lives. it's a different perspective. not all hardships are bad, as he kind of says in the film.


----------

